# HOCARS SuperBowl Show Feb 2nd



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Thru all kinds of weather............
The show will go on...................

HOCARS SuperBowl Show
Feb 2nd
Huntington Hilton
Broadhollow Rd.
Melville, NY
Large ballroom at the rear of the hotel
Showtime 10AM-2PM $5
early admission 7AM $20

flyer available upon request to
[email protected]

thanks and hope to see you there.......
Bob Beers


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Already on my calendar!

Bob, check your pm's


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tables are selling out fast*

Should be a good one, a lot of buzz and people traveling great distances to attend. I thank you all......... bob Beers


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, they are always good. 
Looking forward to catching up with GH & other HT'ers too! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*SuperBowl Show is shaping up to be a good one..*

Denver and Seattle should be good and the SuperBowl HO Slot Car Show should be too. Lots of great name vendors scheduled to be there with all their wares. Buzz I have heard so far is.............
TOMHOCARS and all his great stuff and MAYBE something AWESOME.
MR_AURORA and a real special display of FANTASY O-GOES HO TJETS...
MEV ORIGINALS with all his great builds..........
MARIO and GUY and the best stuff in Jersey............
ERNIE FINAMORE and all his nice racing stuff and parts galore...........
BUDSHO and all his wares filling the room.............
RESINDUDE with all his great cars.......
Lots of RACERS from all around the tri-state area.......
MANY MANY MORE and a few surprizes like a collection or two for sale..

hope to see you there..........
Bob Beers:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Woohoo!!!

This will be the one show I make this season. Been saving all year for it!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

One week away from getting my 65 Skylark baby!!!!!!!!!!!
:hat::hat::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike V. has been working day and night for you Joe65. He's bringing an extra case just with your cars in it. He'll need it to take all your money home with him too!!! :tongue: Don't forget to buy extra black ones!!! 

Hope you guys have a great turnout!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Mike V. has been working day and night for you Joe65. He's bringing an extra case just with your cars in it. He'll need it to take all your money home with him too!!! :tongue: Don't forget to buy extra black ones!!!
> 
> Hope you guys have a great turnout!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You have no idea Joe. I first asked Mike about 10 years ago. And been asking every year sjnce and It's here 

I'm so pumped!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Better rent a Uhaul!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wished I could go. fcb


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I will attend.Last years show was jam packed! I will take pictures this time.Everyone should see what table of dynabrutes and riggens looks like:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

RED,
I would love to see picture of that table "BRASS WARS", Who was it?
I was there Early 1990`s When Bob B Had still had his Magazine. I remember at one show there a Table Full off New in Package Play Craft Highways.
SJJ


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll be there! I'll be the tall guy with the beard LOL. Cant wait to meet some fellow HTers!
How will we know if your from HT or not?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're a hobbytalker and they hand out name tags you can put your HT name under your real name. 

This isn't the first show where this question popped up. A place like Cafe Press will let you import whatever design you want into their site and make a HT store for shirts, pins, mugs etc can be bought. It would be cool to see a whole bunch of guys advertising HT and at the same time being recognized as a HT'er at the same time. I'm sure there are other places where a custom T shirt can be made cheaper, but then a pre-order would have to be assembled with sizes specified beforehand. I looked into this before. I'll try to do it again after the Double Barrel contest is buttoned up (along with the prize I'm building). Just too much going on now, and it would be too late now anyway.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Showtime.....is..here....*

The room is sold out, dealers from all over the country, ho slotters from everywhere, and we hope to see you there. Showtime temperature is going to be 48 and sunny with a chance of tjet chassis....... and a few SNOW mobiles. Bob MR_AURORA Beers:thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Dan - I am bringing about 7-8 xlerators chassis in various states or repair. I have no use for them, so they are yours. They are all in-line.

I will be wearing a t-shirt with a slot car controller on it that says "Control Freak".

Jim


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Any interested traders?? I'll be bringing a few T-Jets and an assortment
of HO building kits.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyno Dom said:


> Any interested traders?? I'll be bringing a few T-Jets and an assortment
> of HO building kits.


Whatcha looking to trade?


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets all meet up at bobs table!Hello my name is stickers are a very cheapcvs, rite aid, stationery store option also.See you guys in a little!:wave:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Great show*

I had a great time at the show. Saw a lot of rare stuff and got some good deals. Most importantly, I got to meet:
Bob Beers
Tom Stumpf and Kevin Mcevoy
Joe Corea
Mike Vitale
Ernie ?
Rich from Buds 
Resin Dude
Slick Rick (tall with beard)
And several other vendors


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good show, Dash chassis went quickly, look good. :thumbsup:
Talked with a lot of old friends, met Greg from HT.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Great show as always. For once I went home with less than I arrived with! Great seeing y'all.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Great show... Good time.... Great stuff*

Great Show... Good Time.... Great Stuff

It's was a Great Show, I had a Good Time, and picked up some Great Stuff... I got there about 12:00 no line at the door.. walked n talked around the room, stayed for an hour an half... Had some great conversations n purchased some great items... I even purchased a T-Dash chassis, I couldn't resist, I know I'm getting them this week... but I wanted to buy one anyway.. for $12.00 from Tom Stump(Great Guy) I missed the crowd but that was OK with me... 
I sure would like to see more of Bob Beers Long island Shows... I miss all the shows you use to have... Thank you for this one...Andrew


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That show is on my bucket list (which is getting quite long)... I still want to look into some kind of tee shirt deal so everyone can find each other. I'm sure the other forum groups would be interested in them too. The bigger the order, the lower the price. Like I said, once I'm caught up with builds I'll see what I can find. Glad you all had a great time!! Look forward to pix!!!


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Also a great show for me, I got to meet a few HT members and I brought my race car build to show them. There was a lot more members there, but dident have a chance to meet them. I haven't been there in a few years and spent a lot of time talking to old friends. Maybe next time I'll get to meet more.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, it was a great show! Glad I got there at 8:15 because when they opened the doors at 10 it was PACKED! Frustratingly packed, but that's good for the hobby. I saw DynoDom, Gearhead, Joe Skylark and met Greg W briefly also.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Chassis*



slotcardan said:


> sorry didn't see your message, could of hooked up.. was there from 10 till 12 and grabbed what i could and left.


Dan - what's your address? I'll get them to you. I went early7 - 10, just missed you.

Jim


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing sjow. 350 people walked through the door. That may be a record. 

I am not feeling well so i didnt make all the rounds. Sorry guys. 

I took every 65 GS Mike brought!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe65 got the mother lode!! LOL Still no pix??? Did everyone forget a camera???


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

so how many tables at this show mr. bob 65 to 75.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

HT'ers - just finishing up some pics and video and I will post the link here if I do it correctly…in the mean time great show b/c of all the guys you only get to see once a year now & a lot of new faces which gives me cause to celebrate the strength of our hobby.
kevin


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is a short video from the show just before the doors opened…
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scj94Mchm8k&feature=youtu.be

enjoy,
kevin
'65 chevy


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats me at 1:36 front and center! LOL
I woulda waved and gave a shoutout if I knew you were filming


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Just put up 4 pics from the show


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Finding a super 2 chassis in a dirty afx parts box Missing a brush tube was all I needed to find at the show .Best $3.00 I have spent in decades.That chassis when in a box of dirty stuff looks just like a non mag from a far! No parts on it though.I also picked up lots of super traction white rear wheels,about 10 pairs.Those things above came from a tyco collector, one mans junk applies here!walked in at 7:15......I must say to not pay the early fee is insane! If you go to a show pay the early fee! One guy came in at about 8am to set up and told me he was selling most of his cars for$15.He had about 150 cars by 10:00 he had 50 left!All types of stuff at bobs show that the people who came 10am never saw!:wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Only three cars in the pic Where $25ea, 12 cars were $10ea,thats the super two chassis in pic but I was not going to take the parts I put on it back off or a pic!plus I got tons of parts for cheap!Gn was proper $3, nomad partially paint stripped was $3 and yellow hy71 was like $5....overheads probably painted on inside by someone?Sad part is the guy who sold me the 100%mint rescue caprice for$25 with rear guide pin could have got$75 from me for it, It was rare to me but not himgreat show bob.


----------

